# Tire pressure recommendations



## whimsey (Oct 16, 2014)

I have a new Troy-Bilt 2410 with 13x4 X-Trac tires. Is there a recommended tire pressure? Mine came at 13psi. The max on the tire is 22psi. It handled the 7" of the wet snow we had here in NW NJ in my 42' L x 19' W steep ruddy gravel driveway pretty well. Actually it was better than I thought it would do in these conditions. I'm also going to add chains to make life easier going uphill . This is my first snow blower so I would appreciate any recommendations others have. Thanks!

Whimsey


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

whimsey said:


> I have a new Troy-Bilt 2410 with 13x4 X-Trac tires. Is there a recommended tire pressure? Mine came at 13psi. The max on the tire is 22psi. It handled the 7" of the wet snow we had here in NW NJ in my 42' L x 19' W steep ruddy gravel driveway pretty well. Actually it was better than I thought it would do in these conditions. I'm also going to add chains to make life easier going uphill . This is my first snow blower so I would appreciate any recommendations others have. Thanks!
> 
> Whimsey


I would say your spot on. If it worked, don't mess with it. 

I'm running about the same PSI in my tires just from a traction stand point. Mine also has a 22 PSI max (or something close to that), but did not want that stiff of a tire. 

It's not like these things will see high speed highway use where heat will be generated. 

Make sure you drop that factory oil in 5 hours of use. That oil is not ment for long term use. Pick up some good named 5W30. Up to you to use synthetic or not.

Put staboil in your gas can and run that all season long. 

End of the season grease it up (assuming that has any grease zerks)


----------

